# empfehlenswerte Bullet Hell/Maniac Sooter



## Arkogei (24. Mai 2010)

Nachdem ich dieses YouTube - THE HARDEST VIDEO GAME BOSS EVER! Video gesehn habe, hab ich so richtig Lust bekommen so nen kranken Scheiß auch mal zu spielen. Jetzt gibt es dieses Spiel nur für die Xbox 360 und kostet um die 100€. Also erstmal vergessen. Jetzt hoffe ich auf ein paar Vorschläge, welche Spiele solcher Art Ihr mir empfehlen könnt. Am besten für PC,PSP oder Xbox360 (wäre aber letzte Wahl, da nur mein Bruder einen hat). Wenn Ihr welche für irgendwelche älteren Konsolen kennt, postet die doch auch mal, wollte mir schon länger mal irgendeine alte Konsole kaufen (vielleicht gibt es ja sogar eine Konsole, wo es besonders viele solcher Spiele gibt). Achja GBA habe ich auch noch und dass es ein Ikaruga auf der Xbox360 gibt weiß ich auch. Gegen einen bezahlbaren Preis ist auch nichts einzuwenden. 
Also dann, nur her damit.


----------



## Singler (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: empfehlenswerte Bullet Hell Sooter*

Beat Hazard


----------



## Arkogei (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: empfehlenswerte Bullet Hell Sooter*

Danke. Achja so Flash Spiele wie das Flash Ikaruga - jeu Shoot-Them-Up sur CoolFlashGames oder Handyspiele (SE W910i) möchte ich natürlich auch wissen.


----------



## burns (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: empfehlenswerte Bullet Hell Sooter*

Raptor: Call of the Shadows - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia war damals Klasse, zumindest die Shareware Version!
Ansonsten fallen mir nur ältere Titel ein, Katakis, Blood Money, X-Out, etc. 


Das Genre heisst übrigens "Shoot ´em Up"


----------



## Arkogei (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: empfehlenswerte Bullet Hell Sooter*

Bullet Hell oder auch Maniac Shooter sind aber ein Untergenre vom Shoot ´em Up Genre. Das Besondere/Geile daran sind halt die Unmengen an "Kugeln" die auf einen zufliegen.
Hab hier grad ein ziemlich guten Freewaretitel gefunden http://www.donotcross.de/wordpress/?page_id=4 , ein bisschen runterscrollen und dann auf *Eden’s Edge **klicken. *Genau sowas such ich .

Hier noch ein recht witziger Text über Bullet Hell Shooter: http://www.vgcc.de/2010/01/04/cave-shooter/


----------



## Arkogei (4. Juni 2010)

Also Edens Edge ist mir zu einfach und was Anderes richtig Gutes hab ich nicht gefunden. Fürs Handy gäbs noch Airstrike 1942 (YouTube - Juego Air Strike 1944), des hab ich aber schon länger (Gibts in Deutschland bei Gameloft). Da muss es doch mehr geben, oder?


----------

